# DCN cage?



## SarahEden (Mar 5, 2013)

I found a local warehouse selling cages of all kinds at reduced prices. They have brand new DCN in box for $220. Is that a good deal or can i find a better deal elsewhere? I am still scouring kijiji but no luck locally yet.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-list...&keywords=Double+Critter+Nation&condition=new

First option, amounts to just over $200. I bought it weeks ago.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

That isn't a great price you can find better deals.


----------



## SarahEden (Mar 5, 2013)

just found one on kijiji for $150 but it's an hour away and I don't drive.. don't think my family or friends would be wiling to go out that far for me either.  Really regretting not getting my license now!


----------



## Divit (Aug 5, 2013)

This DCN from ferret.com can be delivered to your door for around that price (depending on shipping costs.) It's $172 plus shipping:
http://www.ferret.com/item/critter-nation-small-animal-cage-double-unit/650232/


----------

